# driftwood tank



## brute34 (Sep 23, 2011)

im building a 55 gallon drift wood tank if found a piece of driftwood in the bottom of a creek really weather down still very hard not rotten i pressure washed and soaked the wood to kill anything on it but it kind of smells like pine a little will this be safe in my tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pine will leach sap into the water if it still smells of pine. I wouldn't trust it right now.


----------



## brute34 (Sep 23, 2011)

i really dont think its pine though its super hard and looks like normal drift wood to me if seen pine drift wood in different streams and most is so rotten when you pick it up it breaks iv got it soaking over night if the water isnt oily tomorrow you think it will be ok


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would soak it a couple of days in bleach water, then a couple of days in dechlorinated water.


----------

